# دورة مجانية osha الخاصة بالسلامة والصحة امهنية او الامن الصناعي



## dr Rawda (14 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اعرفكم بنفسي :انا اختكم في الله ,,روضة الشيخ ,اعمل كاستاذ مساعد بقسم طب الصناعات بكلية طب بنات الازهر ,وايضا اعمل كمدرب معتمد لدورات الاوشا للصناعات العامة و الاوشا للانشاءات والاوشا للصناعات البحرية و الهازوبر للتعامل مع المواد الخطرة ,وايضا مدرب معتمد لاعطاء دبلومة الناسب وهي الجمعية الوطنية الامريكية لاخصائي السلامة و الصحة المهنية في مجال السيفتي و مدرب معتمد لدي british safety services في القاهرة,,,,اعتذر عن الاطالة, ولكن قصدت التعريف بنفسي لاكتساب ثقتكم في ما اريد,,,بالمصادفة البحتة دخلت الي قسم هندسة البترول في هذا الموقع للبحث عن موضوع تقني معين ,,وجاءت عيني بالصدفة علي دورات الاوشا ووجدتكم تسالون عنها ومهتمين بامر المادة العلمية الخاصة بها ,,وانا من اشد المهتمين بنشر ثقافة السلامة والصحة المهنية في المجتمع عموما وبين الاشخاص الاكثر تاثيرا بين الفئات الاخري مثل المهندسين والكيميائيين خصوصا ,,اذ علينا جميعا الالمام باساسيات السلامة وتوصيلها للعمال باسلوب سهل وخاصة الذين لم ينالوا قسطا وافرا من التعليم,,,,لذا اتشرف بدعوتكم لحضور دورة الاوشا للصناعات العامة لمدة 10 ساعات في خلال يومين مجانا مع الحصول علي الكارنيه المعتمد من الاوشا الامريكية (الكارنيه فقط مجانا,الشهادة لها مصاريف لاستخراجها من امريكا وارسالها بالبريد و هي ليست ذو اهمية كبيرة للعلم ) والدعوة عامة ,,,ولكن ارجوكم لمن يريد الحضور عليه تسجيل اسمه عند مديرة التدريب الخاصة بي استاذة عبير شاهين علي رقم محمول 0104774044 حتي يتسني لنا تحديد مكان ملائم للعدد الذي سيشرفني بحضور هذه الدورة ,,,,والحجز مفتوح لمدة سبع ايام من اليوم وهو الموافق 14-


----------



## elazaly (14 مايو 2010)

أعتقد إنها فرصة ممتازة للجميع لا يجب تفويتها, بالتوفيق للجميع .... و خالص الشكر للدكتورة ,روضة


----------



## eng_roshdy24 (15 مايو 2010)

أنا من أسكندرية وأعمل مهندس صيانة في مجال الأدوية
ما هو مكان وموقع التدريب؟؟


----------



## dr Rawda (15 مايو 2010)

برجاء الاتصال بمديرة التدريب علي الرقم الموجود في الدعوة وسوف توضح لك كل ما تريد الالمام به بخصوص هذه الدورة وللعلم كما قلت انا طبيبة بشرية اصلا واعرف حجم المخاطر التي يمكن ان تلاقيها كمهندس في مجال شركات الادوية وارجو ان يوفقني الله في ايضاحها لك,,,,وشكرا


----------



## اسحاق عمان (7 يوليو 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير


----------



## نادى السمان (13 أغسطس 2010)

هل ممكن عمل دورات مجانية اخرى حيث انى كنت لاأعلم بهذه الدورة


----------



## fawzi105 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

هل يوجد دورات جاهزه للامن الصناعي والسلامه العماليه


----------



## السيد محمدعلى (4 يناير 2011)

مشكورين للجهد الرائع


----------



## mmggdd_123 (11 يناير 2011)

ودي اشاركم ولاكن ضروف عملي ماتسمح


----------



## Pal.Ind.Eng (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك مهندسه روضه ...كنت اتمنى ان التحق بهكذا دورات فهو مجال وموضوع مهم جدا ...ولكن للاسف اني من فلسطين ولا استطيع ذلك ...ولكن اشكرك جدا على اهتمامك بالموضوع واتمنى ان تزودينا بملفات او بور بوينت عن الدوره او الموضوع ....ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## taha habash (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخت روضة انا مهندس سلامة من العراق كيف لي ان احضر مثل هذه الدورات يجى تزويد الملتقى بملفات عن الدورة ليعم الفائدة والله الموفق


----------



## د عبدالرؤوف الشيخ (25 أغسطس 2011)

دكتورة روضة جزاك الله خيراً وياريت الدعوة لمثل هذه الدورات نظراً لأهميتها وشكراً
د عبدالرؤوف الشيخ


----------



## mohamed ata (28 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=198806#ixzz1c6A8dTJj

فرصة ممتازة للجميع لا يجب تفويتها, بالتوفيق للجميع .... و خالص الشكر


----------

